# Best Heavy Barrel .243



## haskin02 (Jan 25, 2006)

I am looking for suggestions on which rifle to buy. I want a heavy barreled .243 Win. bolt action repeater, cable of consist sub-MOA groups with the right factory ammo, right out of the box. I am willing to spend up to $1,500, but don't want the hassle of taking it to a gunsmith. My current choices are the Remington 700 VLS, Savage 12BVSS, Savage 12FV, and Ruger M77 Mark II Target.

Clearly, I understand that I can get lucky and buy a specimen of any of these rifles that will consistently shoot sub-MOA. But because of the expected variations in manufacturing, I don't want to rely on luck. Which of these rifles (or other), in your opinion, will MOST LIKELY and consistenly deliver this kind of accuracy right out of the box?

Thanks for your opinions.

- Greg


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

Rem 700 VSSF II


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Either of the Savages will normally be under 1 MOA unless you are unlucky. I would shoose the Rem next as they will generally be under MOA as well. I would leave the Ruger alone as I haven't had much luck with them in the accuracy department and if nothing else you will certainly have to replace the trigger as the Ruger triggers suck and the only way to get around it is to replace it with a Jard or similar. The Savage with the Accutrigger is by far the best stock trigger on the market and the Remington can be made very good as well with a little know how, but doing so will void the warranty.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

the triggers on the vssf II is about 3lbs w/ no creep i was very surprised because most remingtons have teribly heavy and creepy triggers. I dont like the accutrigger compared to a normal trigger(its a good trigger but I will never buy another savage)


----------



## dennis_d (Feb 1, 2006)

howa thumbhole varminter


----------



## haskin02 (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for your responses. I would go for the Remington 700 VS SF II, except for one problem-- it does not come in 243 Win. So I am leaning toward the laminate VLS model, even though I prefer stainless.

- Greg


----------

